# Home made food



## swrighty747 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey guys
I am thinking of making my own food for my oscars and I have been reading recipes on the net for it and have sort of mixed what people have said to suit what i have avalible and am just going to see what u guys think of it before I make it and so you's can give me advice if I'm missing any thing or if something shouldn't be in there 
Here's what I have so far:
prawns
Frozen fish
Shrimp
Bloodworms
Baby bananna food
Baby carrot food 
And frozen peas
Thanks Sam


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

i would suggest leaving out the bloodworms, as they tend to be rather dirty. I would prefer not to add the bacteria and whatever is in the bloodworm slop to a frozen food. you will need a binder such as gelatin or Agar. Some will suggest adding some garlic and or frozen spinach.I used to fee mine beef heart.


----------



## RobertGayle (Aug 11, 2012)

Personally, I disagree, for a number of reasons. I've purchased many items at our farmers market that were baked by neighbors in their kitchens at home, and I've never gotten sick...... :dancing:

locksmith ealing


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

RobertGayle said:


> Personally, I disagree, for a number of reasons. I've purchased many items at our farmers market that were baked by neighbors in their kitchens at home, and I've never gotten sick...... :dancing:
> 
> locksmith ealing


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

RobertGayle said:


> Personally, I disagree, for a number of reasons. I've purchased many items at our farmers market that were baked by neighbors in their kitchens at home, and I've never gotten sick...... :dancing:


Nothing like home-baked, farmer's market beef heart and bloodworms in agar, am I right, boys?! I eat it all the time, and I'm healthy as a horse!


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Storiwyr said:


> RobertGayle said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I disagree, for a number of reasons. I've purchased many items at our farmers market that were baked by neighbors in their kitchens at home, and I've never gotten sick...... :dancing:
> ...


LOL! That would explain a couple of things!


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Dawg2012 said:


> LOL! That would explain a couple of things!


SHHHH! Dawg!!! They still think I'm NORMAL!


----------



## daver.r (Oct 27, 2012)

Good recipe i used to make my own Oscar food after a bout with Hith. I added health store vitamins cured the Hith extremely fast and my Oscar looked amazing.
I did this for my smaller fish at the time also and the colors were outstanding in all of them.


----------

